

Ask HN: anyone have free office space in south-west London? - AshleysBrain

Hi all,<p>I'm running the startup www.scirra.com (HTML5 game creator) with my brother in south-west London and we're pretty shoestring budget but hoping to find some office space we can use, not really for any technical reason but just for a sane work/life balance and hopefully lower stress levels.<p>We don't know of much of a startup community in the south-west of London, and although we had one offer in north London it turned out the daily travel through London would probably cost as much as renting somewhere anyway!<p>Anyone have any advice or suggestions?  Thanks all!<p>Ashley Gullen, Scirra.com
======
websirnik
Hey Ashley,

Club workspace, Leathermarket, is a good option. I've just moved there last
week, and so far I like it. It's £55 per month if u sign up this week. £95
from Jan.

Nikita

